# Wireless HDMI for Multi-room HD



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

For those who can afford it the wireless HDMI system was announced on CNET today. The article summary is:

"Belkin today announced the pricing and planned availability for its FlyWire wireless HDMI accessory. The unit will eventually be available in two separate versions: a $1,000 multi-room unit set to hit in October, and a stepdown $700 model dubbed the R1, which is intended for single-room installations."

Read more


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Monster announced a $300 version in June. It is also supposed to come out in the fall. 
http://www.electronichouse.com/article/monster_announces_wireless_hd_kit/

-Chris


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

4bama said:


> For those who can afford it the wireless HDMI system was announced on CNET today. The article summary is:
> 
> "Belkin today announced the pricing and planned availability for its FlyWire wireless HDMI accessory. The unit will eventually be available in two separate versions: a $1,000 multi-room unit set to hit in October, and a stepdown $700 model dubbed the R1, which is intended for single-room installations."
> 
> Read more


Read more where? Link, please.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Nick said:


> Read more where? Link, please.


HTML is off, however if you type a link without using the HTML link it should still show up as a link.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Nick said:


> Read more where? Link, please.


Sorry, don't know why the first link didn't paste....here 'tis again.. you may have to copy and paste it into your browser...

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-9986973-1.html?tag=blog.1


----------

